# Buying a mattress in Alexandria



## jii18 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello all,

Hope you are all enjoying these first days of pre-spring 

I am in search of a place to buy new mattresses in Alexandria. Alternatively I could use information for getting my beds restuffed (yes, THOSE beds). 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

jiji


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

I know there are mattress shops in Cairo, from brands like masterbed and comfort sleep. I would advise going to one of those kinds of places in Alexandria, delivery is free (of course you'll have to tip though). I'd check out the Egyptian yellow pages. Of course, be wary of anything the salespeople say.


----------

